# What do you charge for boarding?



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

I sold one of my doelings and the man paid cash for her. He asked me to keep her for a while until he got his fencing finished and he will pay me to keep her here.

What is a fair price (maybe it's different across the country - but I'd like ideas) on what to charge per day?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

$1-$2 per day, that should cover hay


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Ye;, I agree with AlaskaBoers...$1 to $2 a day per doe sounds fair.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I had an Alpine wether board with me and I charged $50.00 a month to cover hay and hoof trimmings.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

2.00 a day is normal here for board


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Ditto, congrats on the sales! :thumb:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I charge $1.50-2 a day.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

$1/hd/day


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

$1 a day for dry animals 42 a day for milking (more work) + the cost of feed.
beth


----------

